# Dealer Oil Changes = CEL's



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

I am about to begin my oil changes outside the dealership, as suggested on this forum. My 2014 diesel is just over 2 years old, 38k miles, and it's had over 10 CEL's, all (except 1) occurring in a string right after oil changes at the dealership. It's always due to soot. I've had my 02 & NOX sensors replaced several times, ducts replaced, ECM reprogrammed, etc. I can't say 100% for certain, because correlation is not always causation, but I feel like there is something wrong with the emissions system in this car that gets flared up when ever it goes into the dealership for oil changes. I guess I will find out once I start taking it elsewhere for oil changes! 75% of my driving is highway, so city driving is not the problem. I will also state, because the paperwork doesn't say that I cant, that I received a settlement from GM over all this. This next oil change will determine if I give up and sell this car. I can't do the oil changes myself. I am a young, urban, garage-less female with no car experience. I've never even opened the hood myself. If I had a heated garage I'd give it shot, but I don't. Thankfully I purchased the 100,000 mile extended warranty (for $1600) with $0 deductible, so I'm not too worried about future problems, but the constant trips to and from the dealer are time consuming and emotionally exhausting, coupled with the "maybe we'll give you a loaner" issue. 


So on to my question! I called the Oil Express near my house, and they carry Dexos2 oil but not the filter, they said I could bring my own filter. I found the filter part link on this forum and have several in my shopping cart on gmpartsnow.com. Since this oil change will determine my future with this car, I want to put in the best oil. I figured I could bring the filter AND oil over to Oil Express. From reading the forum, the most recommended is Mobil 1, 5w30. However, when ever I follow the link or look it up, the bottle says its for gasoline engines and its dexos1. What's up with that? Which is the best oil to buy? I'm hoping using high quality oil will solve the miserable CEL problems that have been occurring after oil changes. Thanks!


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

Your probably not going to find any Proper oil labeled Dexos 2, I Always heard that Shell Rotella oil was very good and inexspesive for Diesel engines...I'm sure some oil nerds should be chiming in here soon to help you...


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

The diesel Cruze takes Dexos2, part # 88865157 at the dealer, and the filter is PF2260G (AC Delco). Hope this helps some. The oil is specific to this car, but may be cross referenced to another oil. That would be a question for Cruze diesel owners.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Your probably not going to find any Proper oil labeled Dexos 2, I Always heard that Shell Rotella oil was very good and inexspesive for Diesel engines...I'm sure some oil nerds should be chiming in here soon to help you...


While rottela is excellent it does not qualify with dexos 2 standards and even shell told me not to use it. i use it in my motorcycle and cars. buy the oil at the dealer and filter, take it to a trusted lube place and have them do it.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Cruzen Vegas said:


> Your probably not going to find any Proper oil labeled Dexos 2, I Always heard that Shell Rotella oil was very good and inexspesive for Diesel engines...I'm sure some oil nerds should be chiming in here soon to help you...


Bad and misinformed advice. Shell Rotella is not appropriate for this or any dexos2 engine. 

Jaax - it sounds like you've done your research. You're correct. There is no Mobil 1 dexos2 oil currently in the North American retail chain. It is said to be available at the trade level to dealerships, but so far I haven't seen it. 

The AC Delco dexos2 oil is readily available through a Chevrolet or GMC dealer. Other dexos2 oils are available but typically are a special or Internet order. FWIW I have used a dexos2 oil called Total Quartz INEO MC3 for 40,000 miles and have not had the troubles that you've had. 

As well, I'd be very curious to know what dexos2 oil a quick change shop would carry in stock. As for now our cars are the only ones in North America that call for a dexos2. This will change very soon as a new smaller Duramax Diesel engine will begin delivery next week, and it too requires dexos2.


----------



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

Using the GM oil, from the dealership, is the exact thing I am trying to avoid. My hypothesis: Dealership oil + service ='s ~ 4 CEL's & 1-2 months of total aggravation. I am trying to test my hypothesis by removing dealership oil & service from the equation. I guess if I did buy the dealership oil, and only removed service from the equation, it would be a better controlled experiment... but I'm not trying to publish a peer reviewed theory here I just want to skip over the aggravation and move on with my life post-oil change.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IJP5972?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00

This is the cheapest I've found, I get it on amazon.

I've found it at O'reilly's but it is cheaper at Amazon.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

TheRealHip said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IJP5972?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00
> 
> This is the cheapest I've found, I get it on amazon.
> 
> I've found it at O'reilly's but it is cheaper at Amazon.


Not dexos2.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Jaax said:


> Using the GM oil, from the dealership, is the exact thing I am trying to avoid. My hypothesis: Dealership oil + service ='s ~ 4 CEL's & 1-2 months of total aggravation. I am trying to test my hypothesis by removing dealership oil & service from the equation. I guess if I did buy the dealership oil, and only removed service from the equation, it would be a better controlled experiment... but I'm not trying to publish a peer reviewed theory here I just want to skip over the aggravation and move on with my life post-oil change.


You're smart. I also like your methodology. 

You've proabaly already seen this - but here are the dexos2 registered oils. However, not all are the 5W30 required by this engine. 

dexos2 Brands | GM


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

A quick Google turned up this list of dexos2 oils. Pay attention to the viscosity as well.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

OP?

I really doubt if the oil change (or oil used) is causing a problem.
If it was the cause, you would have the same failure after the sensor was exchanged since the fresh oil is still in the crankcase.

Anyways, if you wish to perform the experiment (although you may now have the updated sensors) look up and purchass a case of Mobil Super 3000 XE.
This is marketed as a full synthetic dexos 2 rated oil and is the alternate oil most (good) GM dealers have on hand for the diesel drivers that wish to use a full synthetic.

It is marketed on the web, sold by the case.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Here's the current list of Dexos 2 oils: dexos2 Brands | GM


----------



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your input! Gives me some direction. This is what I have gathered as my options:

1) Total Quartz INEO MC3 5qt bottle @ $42.32 ($8.46/qt) on Amazon, Dexos2 certified, but 1 out of 3 amazon reviews state they shipped the wrong product.

2) Mobil 1 5W-30 ESP 12qt case @ $109.88 ($9.16/qt) on Amazon, NOT Dexos2 certified, but from what I read Dexos2 is merely a certification one pays to get, and if problems arise it may void your warranty? I've already sued GM, I've signed a release from all future claims, and I'm outside the 36k warranty and into my 100k extended 3rd party warranty. The likelihood of Mobil 1 making my car any worse than it already is.....1M to 1? Based on reviews from TDI users on Amazon and this forum, I'd say this stuff is a safe bet, but I acknowledge the risk of using a non-certified oil. 

3) Mobil Super 3000 XE 1qt @ $7.99/qt pre-tax, Dexos2 certified, DIFFICULT to find, only US supplier online w/10min search is jegs.com and they wont ship it for over a week. I am on 1% oil right now....

All options here seem to be good ones, but each has their own qualm!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

why not go to the dealer and get full synthetic ac delco dexos 2 oil? its 9 something a quart


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> why not go to the dealer and get full synthetic ac delco dexos 2 oil? its 9 something a quart


I think she's trying to avoid the dealer at all costs (literally and figuratively).........

Sure, she can BUY it at dealer, BUT she's trying to establish if she can avoid CELs by trying another oil change place/method. Can't say I blame her for that. 

BTW, @Jaxx, are you under a NDA or can you discuss the reasons for the "settlement" with GM about the car??? I'd love to have a new thread and hear about this one.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Jaax said:


> but from what I read Dexos2 is merely a certification one pays to get,


True. However, since you're concerned the oil might be a cause of problems, I don't think I'd go that route - at least not on this change.

Something to think about - the oil change job is about the bottom of the totem pole for techs. It's going to be the newest guy they're testing to see if he (or she) will work out. I wouldn't rule out the possibility that they've been putting the wrong oil in the car. At least if you supply the oil and see it poured in - you'll know for sure what's in there.


----------



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

GlennGlenn said:


> BTW, @Jaxx, are you under a NDA or can you discuss the reasons for the "settlement" with GM about the car??? I'd love to have a new thread and hear about this one.


I am not under a NDA  There was no single reason for a settlement, I just sent in my numerous service receipts for CEL's, which were piling up even during settlement negotiations, and they finally made an offer I couldn't refuse  Had it been fully litigated through a trial, the reasons would become clear, but settlements say "just go away, we are not paying someone to disprove any reasons you come up with"

In all fairness, the settlement letter DOES say that payment shall NOT be considered an admission of liability or wrong doing by General Motors


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Jaax said:


> I am not under a NDA  There was no single reason for a settlement, I just sent in my numerous service receipts for CEL's, which were piling up even during settlement negotiations, and they finally made an offer I couldn't refuse  Had it been fully litigated through a trial, the reasons would become clear, but settlements say "just go away, we are not paying someone to disprove any reasons you come up with"
> 
> In all fairness, the settlement letter DOES say that payment shall NOT be considered an admission of liability or wrong doing by General Motors


@Jaxx , SO, not to derail this thread and coming from one who has a LOT of experience with the various Lemon Laws, the complaint was CELs that were unresolved?? Were these emissions related issues or other?? Typically, most manufacturers make the owner/claimant take them to the "carpet" (usually "arb" initially ) before they even start negotiating a settlement. Perhaps our Cruze CTD diesel owners can learn a lil bit from you about the issues you had and how they were resolved. Call me curious, BUT this was all about CELs?? Typically, its much more nefarious.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Not dexos2.


?? That's what the dealer uses....


----------



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

GlennGlenn said:


> @Jaxx , SO, not to derail this thread and coming from one who has a LOT of experience with the various Lemon Laws, the complaint was CELs that were unresolved?? Were these emissions related issues or other?? Typically, most manufacturers make the owner/claimant take them to the "carpet" (usually "arb" initially ) before they even start negotiating a settlement. Perhaps our Cruze CTD diesel owners can learn a lil bit from you about the issues you had and how they were resolved. Call me curious, BUT this was all about CELs?? Typically, its much more nefarious.


No arbitration was required in my case. Yes they were all emissions related CEL's, but reading the complaint you wouldn't really know that. I thought the law firm's secretary did a sloppy job drafting the allegations, maybe that worked out in my favor. Nothing was nefarious, I am attorney myself so lawsuits don't get me all bothered. My car breaking left and right certainly did!


----------



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

I found a kit with the Total Quartz INEO MC3 oil & the OEM filter on Ebay for $55. Good Deal! The only little problem is shipping takes 2 weeks, but in my search I had one of two choices 1) wait on shipping of foreign oil, or 2) Get non-Dexos 2 oil. So I'll wait on shipping. This is coming from Massachusetts at least. My car is on 1% oil...I feel terrible. I didn't think finding non-dealer oil would be such an issue. 

2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel Oil Change Kit 55577033 | eBay


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Jaax, I suggest find an Amsoil dealer around you and put this stuff into your engine, you won't go wrong:
AMSOIL Synthetic 5W-30 I-ESP Euro Oil
cheers.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

@Jaxx, at this point, I'd be hustling over the another Chevy dealer and getting this done. You have nothing to gain or lose and I agree with another post that correlation does not mean causation. Typically oil changes require a drain of old oil and new filter and a reset of maintenance minder. A CEL from an oil change is highly unusual.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

GlennGlenn said:


> @Jaxx, at this point, I'd be hustling over the another Chevy dealer and getting this done. You have nothing to gain or lose and I agree with another post that correlation does not mean causation. Typically oil changes require a drain of old oil and new filter and a reset of maintenance minder. A CEL from an oil change is highly unusual.


she actually might be right if they (dealership) poured a non-dexos2 oil into the engine.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

pacolino said:


> Jaax, I suggest find an Amsoil dealer around you and put this stuff into your engine, you won't go wrong:
> AMSOIL Synthetic 5W-30 I-ESP Euro Oil
> cheers.


It may be good, but truth be told it is not a dexos2 oil.

However, Amsoil will have a dexos2 oil on the market shortly.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

TheRealHip said:


> ?? That's what the dealer uses....


I'd double check that. But the oil you suggested is not on the list of dexos2 approved oils.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Tomko said:


> It may be good, but truth be told it is not a dexos2 oil.
> 
> However, Amsoil will have a dexos2 oil on the market shortly.


yes, it is, this is from its specs:
"5W-30 (AEL): API SN; SM…; ACEA C3; BMW LL-04; MercedesBenz 229.51; Volkswagen 504.00, 507.00; Porsche C30; GMdexos 2™; Chrysler MS-11106"

https://www.amsoil.com/lit/databulletins/g3395.pdf


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

pacolino said:


> yes, it is, this is from its specs:
> "5W-30 (AEL): API SN; SM…; ACEA C3; BMW LL-04; MercedesBenz 229.51; Volkswagen 504.00, 507.00; Porsche C30; GMdexos 2™; Chrysler MS-11106"
> 
> https://www.amsoil.com/lit/databulletins/g3395.pdf


I don't want to be a jerk here - but we've been through this before in the forum. 

The following are dexos2 approved oils. 

dexos2 Brands | GM

No Amsoil oil is currently listed. 

The oil you suggested may be substituted for dexos2. But it is not, strictly speaking, a dexos2. Please remember as well that the OP is a lawyer, and is having oil problems, so little details like this have greater meaning to her than to average users. 

Furthermore, Amsoil is reported to be bringing out a true dexos2 oil in the new year. If the oil you suggested was truly a desos2 then why would Amsoil be bringing out another one?


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

pacolino said:


> she actually might be right if they (dealership) poured a non-dexos2 oil into the engine.


Good point, BUT then again, I am sure from her posts that she's smart enough to tell them that they'd better **** well use the correct oil for her diesel. Its n the shop manual and the owners manual. This is why I purchased from a dealer that has 3 dedicated full time diesel mechanics. They do a lot of light and medium duty Chebby trucks.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

GlennGlenn said:


> Good point, BUT then again, I am sure from her posts that she's smart enough to tell them that they'd better **** well use the correct oil for her diesel. Its n the shop manual and the owners manual. This is why I purchased from a dealer that has 3 dedicated full time diesel mechanics. They do a lot of light and medium duty Chebby trucks.


well, not all dealerships are experienced in diesels as yours and I can assure you that is not client's duty to direct the dealership what oil in what engine goes.
I agree that in order to eliminate dealer's error and if she wants to stick strictly with dexos2 certification then get the AC Delco oil&filter from any chevy dealer and change it at a different 3rd party engine oil change shop, plain and simple, then she'll see if there is a difference.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Tomko said:


> I don't want to be a jerk here - but we've been through this before in the forum.
> 
> The following are dexos2 approved oils.
> 
> ...


To fill in a little: Amsoil tends to avoid the games (expense) needed to get formal GM certification. However, if they are claiming it meets dexos2 certification, that's something.

What we don't want is an internet forum claiming something is dexos2 when neither GM nor the manufacturer is making that claim.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Jaax said:


> I found a kit with the Total Quartz INEO MC3 oil & the OEM filter on Ebay for $55. Good Deal! The only little problem is shipping takes 2 weeks, but in my search I had one of two choices 1) wait on shipping of foreign oil, or 2) Get non-Dexos 2 oil. So I'll wait on shipping. This is coming from Massachusetts at least. My car is on 1% oil...I feel terrible. I didn't think finding non-dealer oil would be such an issue.
> 
> 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel Oil Change Kit 55577033 | eBay


Jaax, what diesel fuel are you using and from which diesel station(s) if I may ask?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Jaxx be sure to measure the oil out to 4 and 3/4 quarts before you let them do it or they will dump all 5 quarts in. That will trigger a cel. I have 97000 miles and use Mobil 1 5 w 30 esp. I get the filters at the dealer wholesale for 9.00. Tire discounters charge me 20.00 to change the oil with me bringing it to them.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I forgot to mention I get the oil at pepboys.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Not dexos2.


correct, not dexos2 but it is acea c3 compliant Mobil 1™ ESP Formula 5W-30

so 100% safe to use as per owners manual


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes boraz great oil. The ESP stands for emission system protection. A low ash oil.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Gator said:


> Yes boraz great oil. The ESP stands for emission system protection. A low ash oil.


it's not a dexos2 oil, but this one is:

[h=3]Mobil Super 3000 XE 5W-30, and it's available on jegs.com as she states.[/h]


----------



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

I've purchased the Total Quartz dexos2 oil & OEM filter from the eBay link. I am going to take it to a reputable oil change place or mechanic in my area. I am not, under any circumstances, going back to the dealer. I'm proceeding with my non-dealer oil experiment. What do I have to loose? 

Even with the settlement, I am barely going to break even on the car as a trade-in, and THEN I have to throw a few thousand more into the black hole of down payment, tax/title/fees, and major loss driving another new car off the lot. Not to mention the 10k+ I've invested in this car. This is my first car. Painfully expensive! 

I just got home to look back at my service invoices after the last oil change, which should answer some previous questions and maybe I can solicit a few more opinions on what may be wrong with this car. 

*6/9*: Oil change and DEF topped at Dealer.
*6/17-6/19*: (range indicates length of time at dealer) CEL P11D7, replaced NOX sensor 2
*6/19-6/23*: CEL goes off same day I pick it up. CEL P11D7 & P22A3, found out old discontinued NOX sensor 2 was ordered & installed. They order newest sensor. 
*6/25-6/27*: (CEL actually went off w/in 24 hours of picking up car, but I wanted to drive it hard on the highway to see if I could burn off the soot and make the light go away. Didn't work.) CEL P0113, reprogrammed ECM and reset fuel trims
*7/1- 7/9*: CEL P2459 Replaced air outlet duct and PCV oil separator, reset fuel trims
*7/20-8/6*: CEL P11DB, P11DC, P2459, P0133, P24A5 (this seems to be the string of codes from the entire summer) Could not find leaks, advised to remove catalytic converter, and verified no damage. Found engine overfilled with 2.25 quarts of oil. Drained oil and replaced filter (my oil gauge on dash was not reset at this time so im thinking I might be ok being late for my oil change now) Replaced oxygen sensor due to excessive soot on sensor. (FYI This is my second O2 sensor in a year, which was a CEL following a previous oil change!!!)
*10/20-10/22*: (yes this is a bit of a time gap) CEL P22FA sooted NOX sensor1, installed air adapter to air cleaner outlet tube and pressurizing system. Cycled EGR valve open and closed. Found air rushing out of engine exhaust indicating EGR leaking. Replaced leaking EGR valve and seals. Replaced NOX sensor 1.
*12/14*: CEL is on after picking it up from auto body shop where body repairs were being made. Goes off within an hour. Phew.


----------



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

Gator said:


> Jaxx be sure to measure the oil out to 4 and 3/4 quarts before you let them do it or they will dump all 5 quarts in. That will trigger a cel. I have 97000 miles and use Mobil 1 5 w 30 esp. I get the filters at the dealer wholesale for 9.00. Tire discounters charge me 20.00 to change the oil with me bringing it to them.


Good to know!!! So basically dump 1/4 quart out of the bottle? If this oil change goes well, and I have no string of CEL's causing me misery forcing me to trade the car, I will go the route of Mobil 1 next, that would be easier to get. But I don't mind pay $12 for the filters online, the dealer is 45 minutes away from me. And I hate them :grin:


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Everything was a known issue with a solution before the 2.25 quart overfill on the oil. 

That counsellor, is where the dealership ruined your ownership experience. And probably why GM settled without a fight.


----------



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Everything was a known issue with a solution before the 2.25 quart overfill on the oil.
> 
> That counsellor, is where the dealership ruined your ownership experience. And probably why GM settled without a fight.


Is the 2.25 quart overfill the cause of the soot? If so, why did I get another soot related CEL on 10/20? And why previous soot sensors in 2014?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Jaax said:


> Good to know!!! So basically dump 1/4 quart out of the bottle? If this oil change goes well, and I have no string of CEL's causing me misery forcing me to trade the car, I will go the route of Mobil 1 next, that would be easier to get. But I don't mind pay $12 for the filters online, the dealer is 45 minutes away from me. And I hate them :grin:


make sure its mobil 1 ESP not regular mobil 1, I don't go to the dealer I bought the car from, I just make sure its a GM dealer for the filters. I order 4 at a time for 36.00.


----------



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

Gator said:


> make sure its mobil 1 ESP not regular mobil 1, I don't go to the dealer I bought the car from, I just make sure its a GM dealer for the filters. I order 4 at a time for 36.00.


Yes its the one in the green bottle


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Jaax said:


> Is the 2.25 quart overfill the cause of the soot? If so, why did I get another soot related CEL on 10/20? And why previous soot sensors in 2014?


2.25quart=2.13 liter overfill, that's a lot of oil in the engine, it may have some valves/gaskets damage too. It looks clearly that particular dealership did very bad services to your vehicle. I would ask the court to have the vehicle investigated by an independent 3rd party diesel engine expert. Also, it may have an impact to emission system the diesel fuel quality used as well.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

It is nice in a way that gm tried to make it right, but all those problems and to think a gm dealer contributed if not caused the problems is very disturbing. So sorry for the problems. Hope it didn't cause long term damage. I would be inclined to get rid of the car and try something else. I had my last complimentary oil change today on my ECO and the oil tech leans my tire up against my door, what are they thinking? I normally complain and today just didn't have the energy to deal with them, my dealer sells 500 cars a month.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Indyeco6spd said:


> It is nice in a way that gm tried to make it right, but all those problems and to think a gm dealer contributed if not caused the problems is very disturbing. So sorry for the problems. Hope it didn't cause long term damage. I would be inclined to get rid of the car and try something else. I had my last complimentary oil change today on my ECO and the oil tech leans my tire up against my door, what are they thinking? I normally complain and today just didn't have the energy to deal with them, my dealer sells 500 cars a month.


these particular vehicles have a very sensitive emission system and if you mess with either oil, def or fuel quality you're screwed.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

pacolino said:


> these particular vehicles have a very sensitive emission system and if you mess with either oil, def or fuel quality you're screwed.


I am fully aware of the issues. Thanks


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

pacolino said:


> Jaax, what diesel fuel are you using and from which diesel station(s) if I may ask?


Jaax, with all due respect but I see you're avoiding my question here, if you're using regular diesel fuel (some stations still have it in states) and not ultra low sulfur diesel it may explain all your clogged sensors and CELs, even if the dealership put the right oil in it.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Jaax said:


> I've purchased the Total Quartz dexos2 oil & OEM filter from the eBay link. I am going to take it to a reputable oil change place or mechanic in my area. I am not, under any circumstances, going back to the dealer. I'm proceeding with my non-dealer oil experiment. What do I have to loose?
> 
> Even with the settlement, I am barely going to break even on the car as a trade-in, and THEN I have to throw a few thousand more into the black hole of down payment, tax/title/fees, and major loss driving another new car off the lot. Not to mention the 10k+ I've invested in this car. This is my first car. Painfully expensive!
> 
> ...


Also Jaax, again with all due respect but it's very hard to believe what kind of a Chevy dealership overfilled your engine and not checking the oil level, we talk about 2.25 quarts overfill here as you stated, again, I just can't imagine what dealership would do that without checking the oil level.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Jaax said:


> Is the 2.25 quart overfill the cause of the soot? If so, why did I get another soot related CEL on 10/20? And why previous soot sensors in 2014?


Overfilling the oil is known to contaminate the DPF. It is the DPF that measures and controls the soot. 

A contaminated DPF requires replacement or removal and cleaning by a trained diesel technician. 

GM knows this.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Mobil 1 - Mobil 1 Synthetic Esp 5W-30 are1 liter bottles and the cruze takes 4 and 1/2 liters..........
Don't use 4 and 3/4 bottles that would over fill it.....


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

pacolino said:


> 2.25quart=2.13 liter overfill, that's a lot of oil in the engine, it may have some valves/gaskets damage too. It looks clearly that particular dealership did very bad services to your vehicle. I would ask the court to have the vehicle investigated by an independent 3rd party diesel engine expert. Also, it may have an impact to emission system the diesel fuel quality used as well.



She can't ask the court to do anything. She settled with GM. We can only look at this prospectively at this point ( unfortunately)...


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

GlennGlenn said:


> She can't ask the court to do anything. She settled with GM. We can only look at this prospectively at this point ( unfortunately)...


well, I know Glenn, but that's what I would do, we don't know details of their settlement. What triggers me the most is the high oil level, how could be possible that a certified GM dealership to not check the oil level after filling it?! I mean it's not just any ordinary oil change shop, it's a GM dealership which has certain standards to follow, and Jaax is still silent ...


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

pacolino said:


> how could be possible that a certified GM dealership to not check the oil level after filling it?! I mean it's not just any ordinary oil change shop, it's a GM dealership which has certain standards to follow


turn and burn....you think journeymen are doin oil changes?


----------



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

pacolino said:


> well, I know Glenn, but that's what I would do, we don't know details of their settlement. What triggers me the most is the high oil level, how could be possible that a certified GM dealership to not check the oil level after filling it?! I mean it's not just any ordinary oil change shop, it's a GM dealership which has certain standards to follow, and Jaax is still silent ...


Silence is because I have other obligations this evening than sit and answer every inquiry individually on a forum! I fuel up mostly at BP, occasionally at Speedway. I have always put low sulfur diesel in that I'm aware of, but it is a good reminder to always double check. As for the overfill of the oil...I am reading and typing straight from the invoice that THEY gave me!


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Bad and misinformed advice. Shell Rotella is not appropriate for this or any dexos2 engine.
> 
> Jaax - it sounds like you've done your research. You're correct. There is no Mobil 1 dexos2 oil currently in the North American retail chain. It is said to be available at the trade level to dealerships, but so far I haven't seen it.
> 
> ...


.......I Never said to use it in a cruze...I said some oil nerds would chime in like you did!


----------



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Overfilling the oil is known to contaminate the DPF. It is the DPF that measures and controls the soot.
> 
> A contaminated DPF requires replacement or removal and cleaning by a trained diesel technician.
> 
> GM knows this.


When I took the car back for another CEL on 10/20 I was due for my DPF filter change. I asked for a discount after all the hassle I had been through. I got the price from $250 down to $200. If I would have realized the oil overfill was the cause of all this, I would have demanded lower to nothing. Ridiculous.


----------



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

So I am to pour out a half liter, and bring the rest of the bottle into the mechanic and let them know that I've removed the 1/2 liter and to use the rest?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Jaax said:


> So I am to pour out a half liter, and bring the rest of the bottle into the mechanic and let them know that I've removed the 1/2 liter and to use the rest?


or you can keep it

and then do the same next oil change and so on

then you have enough for an oil change


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Jaax said:


> When I took the car back for another CEL on 10/20 I was due for my DPF filter change. I asked for a discount after all the hassle I had been through. I got the price from $250 down to $200. If I would have realized the oil overfill was the cause of all this, I would have demanded lower to nothing. Ridiculous.


the F is for filter

so youre saying you got a new DPF for $200?....part number pls


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Jaax said:


> Silence is because I have other obligations this evening than sit and answer every inquiry individually on a forum! I fuel up mostly at BP, occasionally at Speedway. I have always put low sulfur diesel in that I'm aware of, but it is a good reminder to always double check. As for the overfill of the oil...I am reading and typing straight from the invoice that THEY gave me!


their invoice stipulating the overfill should be sufficient to incriminate the dealership for bad practice and therefore replace the vehicle at their cost, but you already settled and again we don't know what they've offered you...I wouldn't settle for nothing less than trading the vehicle with something of the same market value plus wasting my time and nerves. Are u able to disclose the name of the dealership for clarifications?


----------



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

boraz said:


> Jaax said:
> 
> 
> > When I took the car back for another CEL on 10/20 I was due for my DPF filter change. I asked for a discount after all the hassle I had been through. I got the price from $250 down to $200. If I would have realized the oil overfill was the cause of all this, I would have demanded lower to nothing. Ridiculous.
> ...


Looking at the invoice, I got the part and labor together for $175, after tax $193. Part #23456595. I believe the original quote was around $250 for part and labor.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

pacolino said:


> well, I know Glenn, but that's what I would do, we don't know details of their settlement. What triggers me the most is the high oil level, how could be possible that a certified GM dealership to not check the oil level after filling it?! I mean it's not just any ordinary oil change shop, it's a GM dealership which has certain standards to follow, and Jaax is still silent ...



Ever heard of an Affirmative Defense of settlement and /or Res Judicata or collateral estoppel. Unless it's a new issue not related, she can not relitigate the issue. It covers all issues that were known or could have been known. I am sure she was aware of the overfill at time of settlement. 

Regardless, I am glad she was somehow compensated. Now what happens at this point is anyone's guess. Let's hope there's no more CELs. I know it's far @jazz , but I'd certainly be looking for a new dealer for future issues. What state are you in???


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Jaax said:


> Looking at the invoice, I got the part and labor together for $175, after tax $193. Part #23456595. I believe the original quote was around $250 for part and labor.


that's a fuel filter, and it's $120 at gmparts online.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

GlennGlenn said:


> Ever heard of an Affirmative Defense of settlement and /or Res Judicata or collateral estoppel. Unless it's a new issue not related, she can not relitigate the issue. It covers all issues that were known or could have been known. I am sure she was aware of the overfill at time of settlement.
> 
> Regardless, I am glad she was somehow compensated. Now what happens at this point is anyone's guess. Let's hope there's no more CELs. I know it's far @*jazz* , but I'd certainly be looking for a new dealer for future issues. What state are you in???


...she's aware now of the overfill as she read their invoice Glenn. 

Anyway, I want to wish everyone here Happy New Year, all the best in 2016.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Jaxx, on the overfill I'm just wondering if the dealer was using regular oil. The reason I'm saying this most dealers don't have dexos 2 oil in 55 gallon drums. They have to order it in bottle form. To be overfilled tells me they used the oil gun from a drum. They may of Ben using regular oil the whole time. Even though it was overfilled did they stick the same regular dexos 1 back in it causing all your problems. I find the dealers are not up to speed on this car and will treat it as a normal cruze oil change


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I will go as far as saying that a lot not all cel or from dealers using the wrong oil. My first oil change I called the dealer and was assured they had dexos2 oil. He said they have had it for years. That threw a red flag to me that the oil was new and only to this car. So I called the parts dept and was told no we don't have it. We have to order it. 
So if I would of just showed up with out the knowledge of what was to be used they would just look up the filter and put regular oil in it. 
Unless it's the diesel mechanic changing the oil most techs this falls under a normal oil change. There not going to see if it used a different oil. 
Just cause your invoice SAYS they used dexos2, did they?????


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> well, I know Glenn, but that's what I would do, we don't know details of their settlement. What triggers me the most is the high oil level, how could be possible that a certified GM dealership to not check the oil level after filling it?! I mean it's not just any ordinary oil change shop, it's a GM dealership which has certain standards to follow, and Jaax is still silent ...


HAHAHAHAH yah right. lube tecks are the bottom of the bottom non trained monkeys with a wrench. you have clearly not worked in a dealer or a quick lube place


----------



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

Gator said:


> Jaxx, on the overfill I'm just wondering if the dealer was using regular oil. The reason I'm saying this most dealers don't have dexos 2 oil in 55 gallon drums. They have to order it in bottle form. To be overfilled tells me they used the oil gun from a drum. They may of Ben using regular oil the whole time. Even though it was overfilled did they stick the same regular dexos 1 back in it causing all your problems. I find the dealers are not up to speed on this car and will treat it as a normal cruze oil change


I have been reading this forum since shortly after buying the vehicle, so I was aware and skeptical of the dealer doing my oil changes. When I bring the car in, I tell them its a diesel, and I receive an invoice with the Dexos2 # on it. One time I even saw them write Dexos2 up on the service sticker. Does this give me complete confidence? NO. They may very well have put regular oil in. This past oil overfill states it was "drained." Maybe that means it was drained down to the point of regular oil level, and the oil they used is still in there. If I have the next mechanic who changes my oil give me a sample of what was in there, would there be any way to tell from looking at it? 

If they have been using regular oil, or used it at least once, what would be the symptoms? Long term consequences? Complete and irreversible damage to the vehicle? Occasional CEL's? Shortened life span? My car seems to be fine for the most part, short of the havoc this summer and 2 CEL's since (It's sad that's what I consider relatively fine!). If I start putting the correct oil in now, in the correct amounts (since I am NOT going back to the dealer ever again, and ordering and measuring out the oil myself) would the problems work themselves out? Is this car salvageable????


----------



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Overfilling the oil is known to contaminate the DPF. It is the DPF that measures and controls the soot.
> 
> A contaminated DPF requires replacement or removal and cleaning by a trained diesel technician.
> 
> GM knows this.


I thought the DPF was what I had replaced at 1000 gallons of fuel. I now see I was wrong. Still learning. If my DPF is contaminated, how would I know?

What makes me most upset, is when I went to pick up the car after the overfill, they handed me the keys and said NOTHING. I read the invoice, but I am not a mechanic, I had no idea what overfilling the oil would do. I thought, "Hm, that's strange" and when I mentioned it to my dad, he said he didn't think it was even possible to overfill oil that much. Point of the story- Phillips Chevy in Frankfort, IL is the garage. They screw up my car, keep it practically all summer causing me unlimited hassle and stress, and then when they find out they screwed up, they handed me the keys and the invoice and said nothing! And hoped I wouldn't notice!!! What a shitty, shitty, service center. Excuse my language.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> HAHAHAHAH yah right. lube tecks are the bottom of the bottom non trained monkeys with a wrench. you have clearly not worked in a dealer or a quick lube place


it's more likely a crying story than laughing and hahaha, those quick lube places with monkeys you're talking about but the expectation is much higher in a GM dealership, don't you think?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

pacolino said:


> that's a fuel filter, and it's $120 at gmparts online.


So they never replaced or cleaned her DPF. 

Time to name names Jaax.


----------



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

If part of ownership of this vehicle is helicoptering over the service technician for every oil change, or demanding the 1/2L bottle that's left over after every oil change as proof, or changing the oil yourself, HOW does this car have any resale value as a used vehicle? You would never be able to verify this was done properly. I am going to have to get rid of this car, and if it's permanently damaged from it's own dealership, the next person is going to be stuck with constant CEL's! I feel terrible doing that.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Jaax said:


> I have been reading this forum since shortly after buying the vehicle, so I was aware and skeptical of the dealer doing my oil changes. When I bring the car in, I tell them its a diesel, and I receive an invoice with the Dexos2 # on it. One time I even saw them write Dexos2 up on the service sticker. Does this give me complete confidence? NO. They may very well have put regular oil in. This past oil overfill states it was "drained." *Maybe that means it was drained down to the point of regular oil level, and the oil they used is still in there.* If I have the next mechanic who changes my oil give me a sample of what was in there, would there be any way to tell from looking at it?
> 
> If they have been using regular oil, or used it at least once, what would be the symptoms? Long term consequences? Complete and irreversible damage to the vehicle? Occasional CEL's? Shortened life span? My car seems to be fine for the most part, short of the havoc this summer and 2 CEL's since (It's sad that's what I consider relatively fine!). If I start putting the correct oil in now, in the correct amounts (since I am NOT going back to the dealer ever again, and ordering and measuring out the oil myself) would the problems work themselves out? Is this car salvageable????


Jaax, I can't read your posts anymore....just a piece of advice: sell/trade your diesel and get a gasoline vehicle, for your peace of mind and confidence, take care.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

The problem lies in Chevrolet lap. Brought a great car to the market and left the dealers in the dark. Some of the blame goes to the dealer also for not researching a car they sell and don't know how to maintain it. The owner should not have to helicopter over them but I have found this to be the case with this car. 2.5 years on the market and still can't buy filters from local autopart store. Half the public doesn't even know the car is out there for sale. I love the car but shame on Chevrolet on this one


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> 's more likely a crying story than laughing and hahaha, those quick lube places with monkeys you're talking about but the expectation is much higher in a GM dealership, don't you think?


im laughing at the notion that a lube "tech" at a dealer is better then most. they get paid junk money and thats the place dealers dont spend for a good experienced tech


well we expect our politicians to do better and they never meet expectations do they? ive worked at midus when i was out of high school for a while and i saves many cars from going out without oil. i worked at Lexus and have seen lube guys drain oil and fill it up with wrong oil or forget to fill the oil, ive worked at Chevy and have seen mistakes be made. just because you EXPECT better from a dealer does not mean it will happen.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Jaax said:


> If part of ownership of this vehicle is helicoptering over the service technician for every oil change, or demanding the 1/2L bottle that's left over after every oil change as proof, or changing the oil yourself, HOW does this car have any resale value as a used vehicle? You would never be able to verify this was done properly. I am going to have to get rid of this car, and if it's permanently damaged from it's own dealership, the next person is going to be stuck with constant CEL's! I feel terrible doing that.


It's called due diligence. 

Sadly it is something that I feel that I have to do with most professions that involve judgement from human beings.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll try to keep this reasonably short.

Backing up the bus a bit, I agree the overfill, and continued operation for a bit, likely caused the various sensors to be overwhelmed and require replacement.
Although a 50% overfill is rather extreme, the OP did not experience excessive smoke or a 'runaway' (search 'diesel runaway' to see several videos) so it can be reasonably assumed this young tight engine had and still has, minimal ring blow by.

Therefore, I contend there is no long range damage that occured.
That being said, I either overlooked or there never was, a 'forced regen' to clear the components in the exaust after the sensor replacement with the updated parts.
But, it also appears the OP drives the car extensively enough to generate enough heat for the system to self clean.......but a forced regen wouldn't hurt a thing just to really clean things up.

In the long run, I contend the car will be fine.......we aren't re-inventing the wheel here nor is the first diesel that ever got overfilled.

Get it squared away and move on.

Regarding dealer capabilities in general and servicing diesels in particular: Volkswagen went through this 30 years ago when they started selling diesels in the U.S........their dealers were ill prepared for the product......we were, and still are, a nation of gas burners, so the folks with diesel automobiles have to take a more pro-active stance at their end.

Easy to say, tough to accomplish in our hurry up world.
An example would be, the owner checking the oil level before leaving the dealer.....probably should be done on every car, gas or diesel, but of particular importance with the diesel......I know.....whatta pain in the.....but it is your property.

The necessity for a customer follow up on the diesel is a result of so few examples going through the shop.
The dealer I hang out at sells almost a thousand cars a year.......I think they sold less than ten diesel Cruze's.
So, with other dealer sales coming through the shop, they may see one or two a month for regular service.
Add to this, a oil change service on a diesel Cruze takes almost twice as long as a gasser.......they take a long time to drain fully, the filter is a bit more difficult and time consuming to change, and the serviceman often has to partially empty the trunk to get to the def tank and fill it......then, put all the stuff back in the trunk.
So, no matter who does the service, they have to follow a different routine to get the job done and because it is infrequent, the routine never gets developed.
As the diesel powered cars become more common, and they will over time, these dumb screwups will go away.

Kind of boils down to the early adaptors will suffer the learning curve with the service folks.

For general information.......dealers that have a formal 'Quick Lube'.....meaning a section of the shop devoted to 'get em in, get em out' are the most likely to create this poor service situation.
The employees operating in that area are essentially 'trainees' being paid a base salary and have not generally had any formal training.

Dealers that mix oil change services with the regular service work are generally having trained techs. perform that service and, as a result, rarely create a problem for the customer.....so, pay attention to how the service dept. operates.

Training: For the diesel Cruze there was only one, one day class for two techs. per store. Problem with that is those two techs. may have moved on and your dealer now has no Cruze diesel techs.
This too will become less of an issue as the new diesel Cruze comes on line along with the new diesel Colorado......Chevrolet is putting a lot of eggs into the diesel basket and the consumer will benefit as more techs. are exposed to the product.

OP, I believe your dealer is trying, but also learning, with your car......I also believe Chevrolet is trying to satisfy you regarding your purchass decision.
I also believe, once the results of the overfill are resolved, you will find your Cruze to be a really great car.

Be patient....I think you and your dealer are suffering together and maybe you should investigate other service operations that have more experience with the car.

Good luck,
Rob


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

pacolino said:


> Jaax, I can't read your posts anymore....just a piece of advice: sell/trade your diesel and get a gasoline vehicle, for your peace of mind and confidence, take care.


You are welcome to not read her posts. This is a nice young lady and her first new car, this dealer from the sounds of it screwed this car all up which is very sad. Please don't make this horrible situation worse. Chevrolet should sell a car and the service department properly service a Chevrolet car. The truth is we will never know exactly what this dealer did. I am in the process of buying a Cruze diesel, the free oil changes I will stand over the car and **** make sure they put the right oil in it. After that I will do my own oil changes and probably all routine maintenance of the car. Jaax isn't in a position to do that or have the desire to do that. just my opinion but some of your communication with jaax was a bit over the top. Ok I gave my 2 cents. Good luck to jaax!


----------



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

Robby said:


> Therefore, I contend there is no long range damage that occured.
> That being said, I either overlooked or there never was, a 'forced regen' to clear the components in the exaust after the sensor replacement with the updated parts.
> But, it also appears the OP drives the car extensively enough to generate enough heat for the system to self clean.......but a forced regen wouldn't hurt a thing just to really clean things up.
> 
> ...


There may have been a forced regen, when I was writing the post with the timeline of events, I edited them down to just the CEL # and ultimate resolution. I will go back later and look more closely. I have been driving my car 4 months since I got it back from that particular CEL. AND thank you so much for your opinion, I really hope my problems clear up after this next oil change. 



Robby said:


> An example would be, the owner checking the oillevel before leaving the dealer.....probably should be done on every car, gasor diesel, but of particular importance with the diesel......I know.....whattapain in the.....but it is your property.
> Rob


This is something I will regularly be doing from now on! I guess I'll have to learn how to pop the hood open and find the oil stick. I'm sure there is a youtube video for it :grin: (I dont care if I sound dumb and people on this forum make fun of me, I'm here because I want to learn. My expertise is elsewhere.)




Robby said:


> and the serviceman often has to partially empty the trunk to get to the def tank and fill it......then, put all the stuff backin the trunk.Rob


This is something they never do! I have to ask them and they give me a hard time and say it's not covered. (again, Phillips Chevy in Frankfort, IL) I did find a youtube video on refilling the DEF, so EASY, right in the trunk. Bought the stuff on Amazon.

Thanks so much for the time you put into thoughtfully addressing my concerns!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Jaax said:


> (I dont care if I sound dumb and people on this forum make fun of me, I'm here because I want to learn. My expertise is elsewhere.)
> 
> 
> This is something they never do! I have to ask them and they give me a hard time and say it's not covered. (again, Phillips Chevy in Frankfort, IL)


As I've mentioned earlier, you're clearly an intelligent person. And quite frankly a breath of fresh air. 

You do have to excuse us though, as we are almost totally a male membership. In fact you may be one of only a handful of female members. So sometimes guys do their peacock thing when a woman comes into the room. Perhaps not the first time you've experienced this in your travels. 

There are several members who are located in the tri state area and may be of help to suggest a competent dealer. @*NickD @brian v*


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Jaxx keep your head up and you will do fine. Don't give up on the car. 
Keep coming here and update how things are going good or bad. That's how we are learning. You have learned already alot just for a basic oil change. The DEF check out a local truckstop and buy it at the pump. 2.25 a gallon is what I pay. Just top it off when you change your oil. I change my oil at 8000 miles and only take a little over gallon and half of DEF. Around 4.00. Good luck to you and happy new year


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Since I have been supplying vehicles to my stepdaughter, really took no interest in them. But she did buy her very first new car around 4 months ago. Now the questions are frequent, how do I check the fluids, how do I check the tire pressures. Ha, all basic stuff, but now that she is paying for it, really taking a very strong interest.

Most of us are here to answer questions.

Ha, this is a photo I posted for a great Chevy dealership, very low overhead and property taxes so they can afford good help. Can't find these at these new fancy dealerships.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Good thing Andrei moved ........................


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Gator said:


> My first oil change I called the dealer and was assured they had dexos2 oil. He said they have had it for years. That threw a red flag to me that the oil was new and only to this car. So I called the parts dept and was told no we don't have it. We have to order it.


What's available for service and what's available for sale are two different things. I've run into this before.

Edit: Just to clarify, the dealer might very well have a couple of bottles of dexos2 - but they're not going to sell it to you. It belongs to the service department. They need it in case someone decides to have their oil changed. They won't let the parts department sell it, because then they'd have nothing in case a customer comes in. In short, two different inventories, even if they're under the same roof.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Gator said:
> 
> 
> > My first oil change I called the dealer and was assured they had dexos2 oil. He said they have had it for years. That threw a red flag to me that the oil was new and only to this car. So I called the parts dept and was told no we don't have it. We have to order it.
> ...


If you go to the check-in techs that check you in and there clueless to what's for sale and what's available and they write the car up for a oil change, you point doesn't fly at that point. They tell you they have been using dexos2 for years there was a chance my car would of received regular oil. The invoice recognized the right oil because of vin number only. Doesn't mean you received it.


----------



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

I work for a diesel locomotive shop (go figure, im still diesel clueless) but I was telling one of our tech's about my problem today and we went out and pulled an oil sample from the car. And he said it is still totally overfilled. Apparently we can send out the sample and see what was put in there. So I will find out for sure if they are putting regular oil in and labeling the invoice dexos2. I'll update then, probably take 2 weeks.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow, you all really built a monster of a thread here that I missed out on being out with the wife for my 10th Anniversary yesterday. Now that I've waded through it, here's my take on what's going on with this car: 

1. The EGR and/or seals were bad from the first time the P0133 code set, but didn't get discovered until much later. This problem could result in excessive sooting throughout the exhaust system due to unmetered air entering the combustion. The service from July with the re-gen frequency code and replacement of oil separator and an air duct could also indicate a condition which was causing unmetered air to enter the system resulting in excessive sooting. Replacing the faulty parts should permanently remedy this. 

2. If an incorrect oil was used on the early service visits, it could contribute to poisoning sensors, like NOX2, which might not actually fail until 10,000 miles or more later. NOX2 has been one of the weaker sensors in the experience of the forum, though, so it's not out of the question that it failed spontaneously. As noted above, a problem that introduced unmetered air into the system can also contribute to this problem. Replacing with the updated part should permanently remedy this as long as the unmetered air issue has been resolved. 

3. We have an ongoing observation at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...any-under-tightened-diesel-intake-clamps.html regarding some loose hose clamps on the intake allowing unmetered air to enter the system. It sounds like you might not be confident about checking these at this point in your journey of learning this car's workings, so I won't suggest you check this right now. However, I am planning to write up a how-to on checking these clamps, so when I post it, perhaps you might want to take a shot at that. 

4. Where was the body work done on your car? If it was on the front bumper area, there's a good chance that they had replaced or temporarily unplugged the lower grill shutter system, setting the code, and upon a few key cycles after they finished the repair, the system saw that the problem was resolved. 

In summary, I think what you had was an unmetered air condition due to several faulty components (air duct, EGR, etc.) that may or may not have been aggravated by the use of an incorrect engine oil by the dealer during your early services. You then had the whole system poisoned upon the over-fill mistake by the dealer, setting off a further round of CEL incidents. My estimation of your current status would be that everything that has been replaced since the overfill occurred and was resolved (so, O2, NOX1) should be fine for the duration, barring an ordinary failure of the part. If your DPF is currently not having difficulties, it is probably ok, although there is no way to know if its long-term (i.e. post-150k miles) life expectancy has been negatively impacted. Any remaining sensors in the emissions system (Exhaust Gas Temp. Sensors #1,2,3; Particulate Matter Sensor, EGR Temp. Sensor) may be at risk, but may not ultimately fail for quite a while.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jaax said:


> This is something I will regularly be doing from now on! I guess I'll have to learn how to pop the hood open and find the oil stick. I'm sure there is a youtube video for it :grin: (I dont care if I sound dumb and people on this forum make fun of me, I'm here because I want to learn. My expertise is elsewhere.)


Jaax,

There are a lot of really smart car nuts here (I don't consider myself one of them despite the Gearhead badge.) You came to the right place to learn about your car and get assistance to ensure your mechanic (dealership or otherwise) isn't blowing smoke at you. Unfortunately some folks will mis-interpet your questions as being dumb, but as you're well aware, life is complex and we can't all be experts everywhere. Take posts for what they're worth and enjoy life. I'm hoping Rob is as usual, right, and that once your current issues are resolved that you have many miles of enjoyable ownership ahead of you.




Jaax said:


> This is something they never do! I have to ask them and they give me a hard time and say it's not covered. (again, Phillips Chevy in Frankfort, IL) I did find a youtube video on refilling the DEF, so EASY, right in the trunk. Bought the stuff on Amazon.
> 
> Thanks so much for the time you put into thoughtfully addressing my concerns!


My understanding is that the DEF refills are part of the 2 year maintenance that comes with the car. In any case DEF is so cheap that dealerships should at least look and if the trunk is empty top if off - the same way they do washer fluid.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jaax said:


> I work for a diesel locomotive shop (go figure, im still diesel clueless) but I was telling one of our tech's about my problem today and we went out and pulled an oil sample from the car. And he said it is still totally overfilled. Apparently we can send out the sample and see what was put in there. So I will find out for sure if they are putting regular oil in and labeling the invoice dexos2. I'll update then, probably take 2 weeks.


Please have this done and let us know.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> 3. We have an ongoing observation at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...any-under-tightened-diesel-intake-clamps.html regarding some loose hose clamps on the intake allowing unmetered air to enter the system. It sounds like you might not be confident about checking these at this point in your journey of learning this car's workings, so I won't suggest you check this right now. However, I am planning to write up a how-to on checking these clamps, so when I post it, perhaps you might want to take a shot at that.


For anyone interested, I now have the How To article on checking the intake clamps completed. It is located at: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...w-check-diesel-intake-clamps.html#post2205410


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Jaxx, one thing I don't remember being mentioned is finding another dealer. You might have better luck at a Chevy dealer that handles a lot commercial-sized truck. At least they'd be diesel-aware.

There's also a feeling brewing that suggests a connection between how new the showroom is and the quality of service. The ones with the flashy new showroom have put their money there. While the dealerships in the old buildings have put their efforts into service.

I think long-term finding a good dealer is critical as to how well the car works out for you in the long run. It seems like a good dealer who was on top of things would have made this a much better experience.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Jaax said:


> I thought the DPF was what I had replaced at 1000 gallons of fuel. I now see I was wrong. Still learning. If my DPF is contaminated, how would I know?
> 
> What makes me most upset, is when I went to pick up the car after the overfill, they handed me the keys and said NOTHING. I read the invoice, but I am not a mechanic, I had no idea what overfilling the oil would do. I thought, "Hm, that's strange" and when I mentioned it to my dad, he said he didn't think it was even possible to overfill oil that much. Point of the story- Phillips Chevy in Frankfort, IL is the garage. They screw up my car, keep it practically all summer causing me unlimited hassle and stress, and then when they find out they screwed up, they handed me the keys and the invoice and said nothing! And hoped I wouldn't notice!!! What a shitty, shitty, service center. Excuse my language.



Well the good news is, I almost bought a Red CTD from your very Chevy dealer, but they didn't know much about the Cruze diesel. Thank goodness I did not as I had gone there twice, before and after their Black Friday deals. I opted for one further up north that does a LOT of diesel, including Cruze and trucks like Duramax and soon Colorado. The GM drives a diesel as does several techs , so they know what oil , etc. it needs.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

GlennGlenn said:


> Well the good news is, I almost bought a Red CTD from your very Chevy dealer, but they didn't know much about the Cruze diesel. Thank goodness I did not as I had gone there twice, before and after their Black Friday deals. I opted for one further up north that does a LOT of diesel, including Cruze and trucks like Duramax and soon Colorado. The GM drives a diesel as does several techs , so they know what oil , etc. it needs.


Well, let's not protect those guilty of good service - name them. :grin:


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Well, let's not protect those guilty of good service - name them. :grin:



Stasek in Wheeling does know what they're doing........lots of diesel there, lots on the lot too. I interviewed them b/4 buying from them.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Jaxx, one thing I don't remember being mentioned is finding another dealer. You might have better luck at a Chevy dealer that handles a lot commercial-sized truck. At least they'd be diesel-aware.
> 
> There's also a feeling brewing that suggests a connection between how new the showroom is and the quality of service. The ones with the flashy new showroom have put their money there. While the dealerships in the old buildings have put their efforts into service.
> 
> I think long-term finding a good dealer is critical as to how well the car works out for you in the long run. It seems like a good dealer who was on top of things would have made this a much better experience.



Shes an hour south of my dealer, so I don't know what she can do?? I'd give them a try. Old school dealer been around 50 years, not fancy dancy, but very knowledgeable and professional too. They are more like an old bricks and mortar dealership with a body shop, diesel service dept etc. not the new style glass and mirrors dealership.


----------



## eaton53 (Nov 25, 2015)

revjpeterson said:


> For anyone interested, I now have the How To article on checking the intake clamps completed. It is located at: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...w-check-diesel-intake-clamps.html#post2205410


I'm going to do this to make sure I don't get unmetered air in my system.
I looked through this big 'ol thread and still have a few questions.
My Cruze only has a few hundred miles on it so I'd like to nip this stuff in the bud before it starts.

1. Overfill... that's easy. Check oil level before car leaves dealer.

2. What oil? Short of bringing my own, how do I insure they put in the right oil?
It sounds like a tech could look up the oil, give you a P/N and then go put the wrong stuff in.
If it's coming from bottles, then it's easy. Just ask them to give you one of the bottles.

3. DEF. Debating this one. DEF is cheap and easy. I'm tempted to just DIY.

4. Fuel. How do I know for sure that the fuel I'm using is ultra low sulfur diesel?

I do think a lot of these issues will go away when the new Colorados arrive.
Dexos 2 vehicles won't be such rare birds and "wrong oil" shouldn't be an issue anymore.

It might help that my car has Holden Diesel badges plastered all over it.
There's no doubt that it's not a regular Cruze.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Jaax said:


> I thought the DPF was what I had replaced at 1000 gallons of fuel. I now see I was wrong. Still learning. If my DPF is contaminated, how would I know?


Fuel filter is the part replaced after 1,000 gallons - that is the part number you listed.

The DPF (diesel particulate filter) is part of the exhaust system. It is technically designed to last the life of the car, although they can and do fail over time. The DPF captures unburned soot, and when it gets to a certain level it burns it off through a regeneration cycle. Depending on driving conditions, this happens 300-1,000 miles. Part of the reason using the proper oil is so important in these cars is that improper oil can cause ash to deposit in the DPF. Unlike soot, the ash cannot burn off during a regeneration, so it reduces the capacity of the DPF and shortens it's life. It is possible if improper oil was used, it could shorten the life of the DPF, but there is really no way to know until the DPF actually fails. That might be a long ways (100,000+ miles) down the road (no pun intended), if it does, and even then it might be difficult to say it failed as a result of improper oil put in the car early in its life.



eaton53 said:


> 3. DEF. Debating this one. DEF is cheap and easy. I'm tempted to just DIY.
> 
> 4. Fuel. How do I know for sure that the fuel I'm using is ultra low sulfur diesel?
> 
> ...


For DEF, I'd certainly DIY. If you go to a truck stop that sells DEF at the pump, it's cheap and easy - $10-15 and you're good to go for another 10,000+ miles.

As far as fuel goes, there is very little fuel left in North America, especially the US, that is not ULSD. Technically, the fuel pump at the station is supposed to say what kind of fuel it is. I have seen it labeled different ways (ULSD, S-15, etc.), but the older low-sulfur diesel fuel is quite rare nowadays, so I wouldn't be too concerned about it.

It will be nice to have more options for dexos 2 oil in the future as the Colorado/Canyon come online. I would estimate there will be far more of those than there are CTD's on the road - at least in the near future.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

there are a boatload of approved oils for the car, does not need to be dexos2....the little logo is handy to spot

just get acea c3 and be done.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Jaax said:


> I work for a diesel locomotive shop (go figure, im still diesel clueless) but I was telling one of our tech's about my problem today and we went out and pulled an oil sample from the car. And he said it is still totally overfilled. Apparently we can send out the sample and see what was put in there. So I will find out for sure if they are putting regular oil in and labeling the invoice dexos2. I'll update then, probably take 2 weeks.


hey jaax, please accept my apologize for being little bit harsh on you here, I hope you'll find a right answer for your car issues, Happy New Year!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

WOW, a couple days away and there's a 10 page thread! Jaax, it looks like most of your questions have been addressed. I personally think the primary 2 culprits are unmetered air and likely your oil has been overfilled since the problems first started. I have nearly 150K miles on my Cruze diesel and it's been relatively trouble free, so there's some evidence they are well built cars. i've said before that the biggest issue with these cars is dealerships that don't know/don't care how to work on them. As for long term issues - It's likely that after your oil level is corrected, proper oil is in the car, unmetered air is corrected, and possibly a few thousand miles for any problems caused by previous stuff to manifest, you should be good to go for the long haul.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

This thread makes my head hurt. I never even used my 4 free service visits for this very reason. Good luck with your issues.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

KpaxFAQ said:


> This thread makes my head hurt. I never even used my 4 free service visits for this very reason. Good luck with your issues.


that's okay, I had the same feeling before my first free oil change, just make sure you'll stay beside your car when he's draining and changing the oil with the proper one, and don't forget to check the oil level before getting out their shop 
I even took pics of their oil too:


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Tomko said:


> As I've mentioned earlier, you're clearly an intelligent person. And quite frankly a breath of fresh air.
> 
> You do have to excuse us though, as we are almost totally a male membership. In fact you may be one of only a handful of female members. So sometimes guys do their peacock thing when a woman comes into the room. Perhaps not the first time you've experienced this in your travels.
> 
> There are several members who are located in the tri state area and may be of help to suggest a competent dealer. @*NickD @brian v*


 peacock thing, I like that an its so true.
amsoil 5w30 or 5w40 euro an then you don`t have to think about it any more.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Tomko said:


> It may be good, but truth be told it is not a dexos2 oil.
> 
> However, Amsoil will have a dexos2 oil on the market shortly.


 shortly? been using it for 2.5 years. Tomko go to the web site an see what the euros are rated for.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

oilburner said:


> shortly? been using it for 2.5 years. Tomko go to the web site an see what the euros are rated for.


I guess I don't have much patience for technicalities but the whole dexos2 thing is getting really old. 

"Screaming from the top of a mountain"

THE DEXOS2 LABEL IS ONLY A SPECIFICATION GUARANTEEING THE OIL YOU'RE LOOKING AT WILL WORK IN YOUR CAR. IT'S NOT A REQUIREMENT! ANY 5W-30 ACEA C3 SPEC'ED OIL IS APPROPRIATE PER USER MANUAL. 

Ok back to normal inside voice....

Just to stir things up a little here's another dexos2 labeled oil for our cars on amazon for $50 shipped to your door. It has the fancy dexos2 badge on the front in all it's glory. I bet you it's a pretty decent oil. 

http://www.amazon.com/Castrol-03559...ie=UTF8&qid=1451822474&sr=8-1&keywords=DEXOS2

Seriously though, there's tons of oil options for our car out there. Many don't have the dexos2 license such as AMSoil but they are 100% appropriate for the application. I've been running AMSoil's Euro Low-Saps 5W-30 the majority of the 30,000 miles on my car without any emissions related issues.

Pennzoil Euro-L 5W-30 is also readily available on amazon. It even now has the dexo2 on the front and it has delivered the lowest wear figures of any oil in the late model VW Tdi's per UOA and is Acea C3 spec'ed and perfectly acceptable to dump into your engine and sleep like a baby. It's also the factory fill for the jeep/ram eco diesel. I mentioned this oil a bunch of times for people before it had the dexos2 badge and it seemed to go ignored but I guess they paid the money and it's now on there. Coincidently it costs $10/case more now. 

http://www.amazon.com/Pennzoil-5500...1823046&sr=8-1&keywords=Pennzoil+Euro-L+5W-30


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

oilburner said:


> shortly? been using it for 2.5 years. Tomko go to the web site an see what the euros are rated for.


Here's my source. From the dexos2 thread. It was posted just a few weeks ago. 



BlueTopaz said:


> Xtreme, did you see this notice?
> 
> Finally, European Car Formula 5W-30 Improved ESP Synthetic Motor Oil (AEL) has been reformulated and now covers these additional specifications:
> 
> ...


Maybe @XtremeRevolution can fill us in.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I know they have renamed it just a short while ago but for as long as I have had the cruze the old packaging was 5w40 mid saps an clearly stated dexos2 rated as well as 5w30 rated as ACEA C3 which was low saps.......... old or new still good an has been for some time.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

oilburner said:


> I know they have renamed it just a short while ago but for as long as I have had the cruze the old packaging was 5w40 mid saps an clearly stated dexos2 rated as well as 5w30 rated as ACEA C3 which was low saps.......... old or new still good an has been for some time.


Point taken - but I'm hanging on that statement from Amsoil "...has been reformulated and now covers ... dexos2"

I have no no idea what it means in fact - but in the surface it reads to me like changes were made to achieve dexos2. And if that's the case what was lacking with the previous formulation that required an upgrade to now cover dexos2?

Not trying to be a jerk. Just being my normal self and as always focused on the details.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm guessing they had to come up with some pecock and bull something to make the consumer think the improvements were made to attain the certification.

Kinda hard to say the product was already complient, we had to pay a fee to say it is complient in print and we are passing the license expense to you, the customer.

Just a thought,
Rob


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Getting back to the OP and what caused the CELs, I am gathering that @jaxx is taking our advice and finding a new place to do it and will make sure that there's no overfill this time.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Tomko ...... I think I know you well enough that you certainly are not a jerk, an I suggest everyone pick the oil they like an hopefully it serves them well. 
this will not be the last oil debate I`m sure.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

oilburner said:


> Tomko ...... I think I know you well enough that you certainly are not a jerk, an I suggest everyone pick the oil they like an hopefully it serves them well.
> this will not be the last oil debate I`m sure.



It wouldn't be a car enthusiast forum without OIL WARS!!!! =)


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Here's my source. From the dexos2 thread. It was posted just a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe @*XtremeRevolution* can fill us in.





Tomko said:


> Point taken - but I'm hanging on that statement from Amsoil "...has been reformulated and now covers ... dexos2"
> 
> I have no no idea what it means in fact - but in the surface it reads to me like changes were made to achieve dexos2. And if that's the case what was lacking with the previous formulation that required an upgrade to now cover dexos2?
> 
> Not trying to be a jerk. Just being my normal self and as always focused on the details.


I know we got a notice about it saying it would be updated and would include that spec, but we didn't get many details. These formulations are all proprietary anyway, and with these nonmetallic additives, you don't get much from an oil analysis either. AMSOIL has been pushing us to talk more about the benefits as opposed to the technical features of the product, so we're a bit oblivious to the formulation. 

I would have to find some resources on what specifically is required to meet GM's specifications to know what they may have changed. 

I have been told some of GM's requirements are a bit senseless. For example, maximum ash levels in the dexos1 spec which limits the number of detergents a company can add to an oil and effectively certify as dexos1 compliant. There's no harm in having more detergents in gasoline engines, but the spec is there anyway, for whatever reason.


----------



## Reno12469 (Sep 25, 2015)

[h=1]Mobil Super 3000 Formula G 5W-30 all the way baby[/h]


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Reno12469 said:


> [h=1]Mobil Super 3000 Formula G 5W-30 all the way baby[/h]


Or Mobil Super 3000 XE 5w30. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

I just wanted to give an update. I had a mechanic that I work with do my first oil change outside of the dealership (probably had 4 oil changes in the first two years at the dealership). We pulled an oil sample and I am still waiting to get that analyzed. 

The one thing he thought was very very suspicious was this particular part near the oil filter. Now I am probably not going to be using the right terms here, but there was this plastic drain piece, it looked like a little water slide, coming off the part where the oil filter was housed. He said the little slide was as clean as the day it came out of the factory, which led him to believe the oil filter was never changed at the dealership. He said it was not the easiest part to get to and change out. Perhaps the dealership, on 4 consecutive occasions, neglected to change the oil filter? Since having my oil changed with the CORRECT oil, and having the filter changed, and not having the oil totally overfilled, I have had NO CHECK ENGINE LIGHTS!!! Wow! Imagine that.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Jaax said:


> I just wanted to give an update. I had a mechanic that I work with do my first oil change outside of the dealership (probably had 4 oil changes in the first two years at the dealership). We pulled an oil sample and I am still waiting to get that analyzed.
> 
> The one thing he thought was very very suspicious was this particular part near the oil filter. Now I am probably not going to be using the right terms here, but there was this plastic drain piece, it looked like a little water slide, coming off the part where the oil filter was housed. He said the little slide was as clean as the day it came out of the factory, which led him to believe the oil filter was never changed at the dealership. He said it was not the easiest part to get to and change out. Perhaps the dealership, on 4 consecutive occasions, neglected to change the oil filter? Since having my oil changed with the CORRECT oil, and having the filter changed, and not having the oil totally overfilled, I have had NO CHECK ENGINE LIGHTS!!! Wow! Imagine that.


Good stuff Jaax - and thanks for getting back to us.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Jaax said:


> I just wanted to give an update. I had a mechanic that I work with do my first oil change outside of the dealership (probably had 4 oil changes in the first two years at the dealership). We pulled an oil sample and I am still waiting to get that analyzed.
> 
> The one thing he thought was very very suspicious was this particular part near the oil filter. Now I am probably not going to be using the right terms here, but there was this plastic drain piece, it looked like a little water slide, coming off the part where the oil filter was housed. He said the little slide was as clean as the day it came out of the factory, which led him to believe the oil filter was never changed at the dealership. He said it was not the easiest part to get to and change out. Perhaps the dealership, on 4 consecutive occasions, neglected to change the oil filter? Since having my oil changed with the CORRECT oil, and having the filter changed, and not having the oil totally overfilled, I have had NO CHECK ENGINE LIGHTS!!! Wow! Imagine that.


I'm not surprised, they "cut" corners as people don't see them what they're doing behind their shop. It's all about trust but it's hard to beat evidences like this one. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Great news Jaxx. I wish only the best of luck from this day forward with your CTD.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah, that little plastic oil drain path under the oil filter does a great job....of draining the oil onto the under carriage plastic shields and making a friggin mess.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Jaax said:


> I just wanted to give an update. I had a mechanic that I work with do my first oil change outside of the dealership (probably had 4 oil changes in the first two years at the dealership). We pulled an oil sample and I am still waiting to get that analyzed.
> 
> The one thing he thought was very very suspicious was this particular part near the oil filter. Now I am probably not going to be using the right terms here, but there was this plastic drain piece, it looked like a little water slide, coming off the part where the oil filter was housed. He said the little slide was as clean as the day it came out of the factory, which led him to believe the oil filter was never changed at the dealership. He said it was not the easiest part to get to and change out. Perhaps the dealership, on 4 consecutive occasions, neglected to change the oil filter? Since having my oil changed with the CORRECT oil, and having the filter changed, and not having the oil totally overfilled, I have had NO CHECK ENGINE LIGHTS!!! Wow! Imagine that.


Jaax, that very well maybe one of your many issues. I had my oil changed at a Chevrolet dealer this week, I watched them do the change, they did a great job. When he changed the oil filter which is a cartridge on the diesel on passenger side of car towards the bottom, after he changed the oil filter, he had some solution he sprayed onto the area that oil all over it that appeared to neutralize it then I think took compressed air to finish cleaning. Just what they did. Sounds like the dirty oil gets on stuff when changing the filter which heck it always gets on stuff every change I have done, just try to clean it up.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

If you want to be really sure things are clean, you need to get under the car, pull down on the under carriage plastic shield and wipe out the excess oil that drained from the filter with a rag or paper towel. Even after I do this, I have oil drips (pretty minor) for a day or so on the garage floor.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Jaax said:


> He said it was not the easiest part to get to and change out.


you need a new mechanic

its totally easy

its designed to be changed level while on a lift or the person in a pit...i put my car up on four blocks and presto bingo, easy access


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

boraz said:


> you need a new mechanic
> 
> its totally easy
> 
> its designed to be changed level while on a lift or the person in a pit...i put my car up on four blocks and presto bingo, easy access


I wouldn't suggest she needs a new mechanic, he did the job, he shared with Jaax his thoughts about the oil filter and not looking like it was ever changed. This mechanic is probably the best one she has had for the life of her car. Anytime you change the oil on a car your not familiar with there is a bit of a learning curve. It is totally easy because you have done it several times and you get on a forum to learn more about your car. Jaax has had more than her share of issues which came from the dealer. This mechanic sounds like he is doing a great job to me.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Access to the oil filter cartridge is very simple...very easy. Not as easy as on the 1.4l turbo, but overall, anyone can do it at home if you have a 1-1/4" wrench and don't mind swearing a little bit.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

IndyDiesel said:


> I wouldn't suggest she needs a new mechanic, .... This mechanic sounds like he is doing a great job to me.


Now, about that dealer ..... time to find another.


----------



## Jaax (Dec 30, 2014)

This mechanic is a locomotive mechanic and a co-worker who was doing it for free because of all the problems Ive had. He wanted to find out exactly how much oil the car takes so when i go in to get it changed elsewhere (not the dealer!) in the future I can measure out excess oil from the 5L bottle (which I will be buying myself from now on). He was not familiar with the car, just did it once for me. 

I have concluded, based on the advice here on the forum and the mechanic, that many, if not all the frustrating problems that have come with my car (10+ CEL's) have resulted from a combination of following while getting oil changed at the dealership:
1) overfilling the oil 2.5L (this one is for certain, they admitted to it)
2) putting the wrong oil in my car (this one is likely because overfilling 2.5L would be difficult with little 1L bottles of dexos2)
3) never changing the oil filter (also very plausible since the oil drain tube was in brand new condition)

Again, Phillips Chevy in Frankfort, IL! If my oil sample comes back as regular oil, I am going to have a talk with the manager of the service department.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Jaax said:


> This mechanic is a locomotive mechanic and a co-worker who was doing it for free because of all the problems Ive had. He wanted to find out exactly how much oil the car takes so when i go in to get it changed elsewhere (not the dealer!) in the future I can measure out excess oil from the 5L bottle (which I will be buying myself from now on). He was not familiar with the car, just did it once for me.
> 
> I have concluded, based on the advice here on the forum and the mechanic, that many, if not all the frustrating problems that have come with my car (10+ CEL's) have resulted from a combination of following while getting oil changed at the dealership:
> 1) overfilling the oil 2.5L (this one is for certain, they admitted to it)
> ...


jaax your conclusions seem very likely spot on. Wrong oil (prolly bulk dexos 1) and over filling it by over 50% and possibly not changing oil filter is going to cause problems. When my dealer changed the oil they put in about 4.35 liters, I have the unused oil in the Mobil super 3000 Xe 5 w30 about 2/3 a liter. Makes me sick they did that to your car. Sounds like you need an independent mechanic that is familiar with this car, provide them the oil you want to use and filter and get your service. You may be about ready for a fuel filter change as well if that hasn't been changed.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> jaax your conclusions seem very likely spot on. Wrong oil (prolly bulk dexos 1) and over filling it by over 50% and possibly not changing oil filter is going to cause problems. When my dealer changed the oil they put in about 4.35 liters, I have the unused oil in the Mobil super 3000 Xe 5 w30 about 2/3 a liter. Makes me sick they did that to your car. Sounds like you need an independent mechanic that is familiar with this car, provide them the oil you want to use and filter and get your service. You may be about ready for a fuel filter change as well if that hasn't been changed.


Are u happy with your Mobil Super? I've just ordered 20L and it will be my next change.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

pacolino said:


> Are u happy with your Mobil Super? I've just ordered 20L and it will be my next change.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


Well I only had the Mobil Super full synthetic in the car for a little over 100 miles, so no real basis for anything yet. I was happy that my local Chevy dealer put in a full synthetic oil vs the gm blend dexos 2. They will use the same oil for next three free changes. Plan to get some oil analysis done to see how the oil does? If you ordered that much of the oil lets get some facts about the oil from analysis. I have asked if anyone has that for our diesels and just haven't gotten any. I plan to use a 6000 mile oil change interval. If it does well and it should I will prolly use this oil while it is under warranty. Might switch to Amsoil best oil available at that time after warranty has expired. Plan to keep this car for a long time.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

yeah...10000 km on Mobil is okay, its specs recommend 15000km, I plan 10000km for change intervals too, and I will do oil analysis @each change to see how goes.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

> This mechanic is a locomotive mechanic and a co-worker who was doing it for free because of all the problems Ive had. He wanted to find out exactly how much oil the car takes so when i go in to get it changed elsewhere (not the dealer!) in the future I can measure out excess oil from the 5L bottle (which I will be buying myself from now on). He was not familiar with the car, just did it once for me.
> 
> I have concluded, based on the advice here on the forum and the mechanic, that many, if not all the frustrating problems that have come with my car (10+ CEL's) have resulted from a combination of following while getting oil changed at the dealership:
> 1) overfilling the oil 2.5L (this one is for certain, they admitted to it)
> ...




Hi Jaax, 

This is certainly not a situation we like to hear of and sincerely apologize for this experience. If you would like to further discuss, we're directly available by private message to assist. Please be sure to include your VIN, full contact details and current mileage in your message for documentation purposes. 

Kindly,

Helen
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

